# O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?



## ATIRadeonuser (8. Mai 2010)

*O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Hey,
Ich wusste nicht in welchen bereich ich es posten soll, also hab ich es mal hier gepostet - bitte verschieben falls es nicht hierhin gehört.

Ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe, undzwar bin ich zurzeit bei o2 - damit aber sehr unzufrieden die gründe liste ich mal auf:

- Telefonverbindung sehr schlecht, leute verstehen mich manchmal kaum.
- Neustart des Routers mitten in spielen - kurzezeit kein internet.
- Im vertrag waren 16000 internet speed ausgemacht - dies wurde mir aber vorzeitig abgesagt und ich habe nun nur die hälfte also 8000.
- Telefon geht manchmal nicht - leute die anrufen bekommen ein besetzt zeichen.
- Nach mehrmaligen telefonieren mit den Support (der teils SEHR unhöflich war) keine besserung. - neuen router zugeschickt bekommen mit den höhren die Probleme aber nicht auf sondern gehen weiter !! denn seit ich den neuen Router habe kann ich keine xbox 360 mehr online spielen trotz portfreigabe usw -  ps3 geht. Bzw xbox nur sehr selten...

so jetzt seit ihr gefragt  meint ihr ich hätte eine chance , mit einen netten schreiben der schilderung meiner Probleme frühzeitig den vertrag verlassen zu könen und zu einen neuen anbieter zugehen? Ich meine o2 kann den vertrag ja sowieso nicht "beihalten" da manche features wegfallen bzw ich anstelle 16000 sowieso nur 8000 habe und dafür 30!!€ bezahle.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

hmm, mach dir da mal wenig hoffnung. solange der Vertrag ne mindestlaufzeit hat,wird es sehr schwer da so ohne weiteres raus zu kommen.und wenn du nen 16000 vertrag abgeschlossen hast, muss der anbieter dir keine 16000 leitung zur verfügung stellen.... soweit ich weiss, sind ,,8000" schon schnell genug für nen ,,16000" vertrag, auch wenn es blöd is, is halt so....


----------



## K3n$! (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Moin Moin, 

ich finde, es sieht bei dir gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, aus dem Vertrag heraus zu kommen.
Die mangelnde Geschwindigkeit kannst du allerdings *nicht* als Grund aufführen, da in den allermeisten Verträgen so etwas wie "_mit bis zu 16000KBit/s surfen_" steht.
Anders finde ich die Sache mit dem Telefon, denn wenn dein Telefonanschluss nicht funktioniert, kommen sie ihren Pflichten nicht nach. Das wäre dann für mich ein Grund zu kündigen. 
Allerdings würde ich dafür einmal das Telefon wechseln, das Gerät direkt in der TAE-Dose anstöpseln und testen. Dann können sie dir auch nicht vorwerfen, dass dein Telefon defekt ist.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Ich habe jetzt mal ein Text geschrieben - meint ihr der geht? oder würdet ihr da was ändern?? wenn ja was?

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich muss dieses schreiben leider verfassen, weil ich zurzeit sehr unzufrieden mit meiner Internetverbindung bin. Ich habe schon mehrmals bei dem Support angerufen, weil ich Internet Probleme habe. Mir wurde anfangs gesagt, dass es daran liegt, dass ich (damals) einen Internet Speed von ca.  12000kbits hatte, das Problem sollte dann behoben sein, wenn man mich auf 8000kbits runter stuft. Dann wurde ich also auf 8000kbits runtergestuft, dies hat mein Problem jedoch nicht behoben – da ich sehr viele Spiele Online spiele, brauch ich auch eine Internetleitung die ohne ständige Router Reconnects (Neustarts?!) funktioniert.  Also rief ich nochmal an, mit der bitte, dass man meine Internet Leitung wieder auf 12000kbits zurücksetzen soll – Fehlanzeige! Mir wurde von ein Supportmitarbeiter in einen ziemlich unfreundlichen ton erklärt, dass meine Leitung das nicht hergibt, da hab ich mich Natürlich gefragt wie ich dann vorher 12000kbits hatte? – Wurden die mir hingezaubert wenn es doch gar nicht funktioniert? Und dann ging das Disconecct Problem weiter. Ich Spiele und tada, Internet und Telefon Leitung für 5? Minuten weg -  damals so ca. 3x am Tag zurzeit etwas weniger, ich hab Natürlich wieder beim Support angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich den Router mehrmals neustarten soll, an und ausschalten. Das hab ich dann gemacht – Fehlanzeige! Dann hab ich erneut angerufen und diesmal wurde mir ein neuer Router per Post Geschickt – nun scheinen die Disconect Probleme „teilweise“ behoben zu sein, es passiert nun seltener das sich der Router „einfach neustartet“ – Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein, kommt Natürlich ein neues Problem – mein Telefonanschluss die 2 Nummer davon also die (meine nummer) Funktioniert teilweiße nicht richtig, ich bekomm immer wieder von Leuten gesagt, dass sie nicht durch kamen, dies ist aber Natürlich nicht das Einzige Problem, auch wenn ich mit diesen Telefon ein Telefon Gespräch führe passiert es häufig, dass das Gespräch einfach beendet wird und nein es sind nicht die 2 Stunden Telefon Zeit – sondern schon vorher – Auch das Internet geht dann „manchmal“ weg aber nicht immer. So und dann gibt es da noch ein Problem mit den Telefon, und zwar muss ich auch immer wieder öfters mir anhören, dass man mich nicht richtig am Telefon verstehen würde, so muss ich dann immer mit den Handy telefonieren – und ja ich habe schon mit den Support geredet dieser hat mir ein neues Kabel zukommen gelasst – Angeschlossen – Gleiche Problem es hat sich nichts geändert – so dann hab ich mal ein anderes Telefon dort angeschlossen … Gleiches Problem! Ach ein Problem gibt es da noch, seit ich den neuen Router habe kann ich mit meiner Xbox 360 so gut wie gar nicht mehr Online Spielen! Und nein es liegt nicht an der Xbox – ich habe eine Diagnose Funktion bei der XBOX durchführen gelasst, diese hat mir angezeigt das sie Verbindung zum Netzwerk hat (Router Netzwerk) jedoch nicht zu den Internet. So dann hab ich mich mal im Internet schlau gemacht und gegooglet – alles vergebenst ich habe verschiedene Ports freigegeben usw. Die dort standen – Bringt nichts, aber ich musste damals beim alten Router auch nichts freigeben, also hab ich mich sowieso gewundert wieso das nicht geht. Aber es ist nicht so das die Xbox überhaupt nicht ins Internet kommt, denn es funktioniert manchmal aber echt nur manchmal das ich mich bei Xbox Live einloggen kann ohne einen Error zu bekommen.  Es nervt einfach nur die Probleme ich habe auch ganz ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr mit den Support zusprechen, dort wird mir meistens sowieso nur gesagt „ziehen sie bitte mal den Stecker ihre Routers oder Starten sie ihn neu“ Die Probleme treten sowieso dann wieder auf.  Mir bleibt leider keine andere Wahl als den Internetanbieter zu wechseln, und da sie anscheinend meine Probleme nicht beheben können, appelliere ich an Ihre Vernunft mich vorzeitig aus den Vertrag zu lassen, da dieser noch nicht ganz abgelaufen ist. 
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Hatuja (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*



> Mir bleibt leider keine andere Wahl als den Internetanbieter zu wechseln, und da sie anscheinend meine Probleme nicht beheben können, appelliere ich an Ihre Vernunft mich vorzeitig aus den Vertrag zu lassen, da dieser noch nicht ganz abgelaufen ist.



ich würde als letzten Satz so was in der Art schreiben:

Da Sie nicht im Stande sind, meine Probleme dauerhaft zu lösen und sie damit den Vertragsbedingungen nicht nachkommen können, kündige ich den Vertrag vorzeitig zum XX.XX.XXX.

Das drückt mehr deine Entschlossenheit aus, dass du dir das nicht mehr gefallen lässt.

"appelliere ich an Ihre Vernunft mich vorzeitig aus den Vertrag zu lassen" klingt unsicher, wie "Ich weiß, dass der Vertrag noch läuft aber bitte, bitte, bitte ich flehe euch an könnt ihr nicht ein Auge zudrücken und den Vertrag beenden?"


----------



## STSLeon (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Das kannst du so nicht abschicken. Ich hab nur 2 Sätze gelesen und sorry aber geht echt nicht. 

1) Problemdarstellung, alle Probleme auflisten
2) Lösungsversuche auflisten
3) Frist setzen (ganz wichtig: Frist zur Nachbesserung)

Formulierung, Zusammenhänge, Zeitabfolge, Rechtschreibung und Grammatik solltest du auch nochmal überarbeiten und nimm die Begründung raus, dass du unzufrieden bist, weil du online spielst. Das geht nicht, verwende neutrale Formulierungen, wie :"aus beruflichen Gründen". Mehr geht die auch nicht an.


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

ok danke, habe es zur kenntnis genommen und werde es verbessern 

Hier das neue Schreiben:

   Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
  ich muss dieses Schreiben leider verfassen, weil ich zurzeit sehr unzufrieden mit Ihren zu erbringenden Leistungen bin. Ich habe schon mehrmals bei ihrer Kundenservice-Hotline angerufen, da ich Probleme mit meiner Internetverbindung habe. Zuerst wurde mir gesagt, dass Problem liegt an meiner Übertragungsrate von ca.  12000kbits und das, wenn man mich auf 8000kbits runterstuft, mein Problem gelöst sein müsste. Dann wurde ich also auf 8000kbits runtergestuft, aber mein Problem bestand dennoch weiterhin. Ich nutze das Internet aus Privaten und geschäftlichen Gründen sehr oft und stark und bin deshalb auf eine reibungslose und gute Internetverbindung angewiesen. Also rief ich nochmal an, mit der Bitte, dass man meine Internet Leitung wieder auf 12000kbits zurückgesetzt werden soll. Daraufhin wurde mir von einem Kundenservice-Mitarbeiter in einem unangemessenen Ton erklärt, dass meine Leitung dafür nicht geeignet sei aber zuvor hatte ich ja die 12.000 kbits! Mehrfach am Tag brach und bricht die Internet- und Telefonverbindung für mehrere Minuten einfach ab. Als ich daraufhin erneut beim Kundenservice anrief, wurde mir ein neuer Router geschickt, was das Problem aber nicht vollständig behob. Des Weiteren wurde mir öfters von Bekannten gesagt das Sie bei meinem 2ten Telefonanschluss (meine nummer) nichtmehr oder kaum durchkamen und die Gespräche brachen mittendrin, innerhalb der 2-Stunden Frist, ab. Auch verstehen mich meine Gesprächspartner über das Telefon oft nur schlecht, so dass ich mein Handy nutzen muss, was wiederrum enorme Handykosten verursacht. Der Kundenservice schickte mir daraufhin ein neues Telefonkabel- und wieder war das Problem dadurch nicht behoben! Auch das verwenden eines anderen Telefons behob das Problem nicht! Deshalb möchte ich den Vertrag vorzeitig bis zum 20.05.2010 kündigen.
  Mit Freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## fuddles (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Ich würde das Wort "unzufrieden" nicht im ersten Satz verwenden. 

Würde es eher so schreiben: 
***************
"Derzeit kommen Sie ihren vertraglichen Pflichten nicht nach. Die zugesicherten Leistungen sind nur teilweise bis gar nicht gegeben. 

_( Ab hier wieder die Fehler und bisherigen Bemühungen formulieren )_

Daher setze ich ihnen eine Frist bis zum XX.XX.XXXX diese Fehler zu beheben.
Sollten Sie bis dahin nicht in der Lage sein, die vertraglich zu gesicherten Leistungen mir nicht voll zur Verfügung zu stellen, sehe ich mich gezwungen den Vertrag vorzeitig zu kündigen. Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor."
***************

Zusätzlich Zeugen mit Namen angeben ( zB deine Freunde die dich nicht erreicht haben ) und alles dokumentieren. Briefverkehr per Einschreiben, Telefonrechnungen des Handys mit EVÜ....

Außerordentliche Kündigung kannst du zu dem Zeitpunkt eh noch nicht erwirken, *da du dem Betreiber Nachbesserung gewähren musst.*


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

ok danke^^ hab den anfang nun so formuliert:
ich muss dieses Schreiben leider verfassen, da Sie derzeit ihren vertraglichen Pflichten nicht nachkommen.

und den schluss:
Daher setze ich ihnen eine Frist bis zum 20.05.2010 diese Fehler zu beheben.
Sollten Sie bis dahin nicht in der Lage sein, die vertraglich zu gesicherten Leistungen mir nicht voll zur Verfügung zu stellen, sehe ich mich gezwungen den Vertrag vorzeitig zu kündigen. Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: O2 unzufrieden - Vorzeitige Kündigung?*

Sorry, dass ich hier unterbrechen muss, aber konkrete Hilfestellungen an einem Kündigungsschreiben erfüllen bereits den Tatbestand der Rechtsberatung hier im Forum und diese ist nicht erlaubt. Allenfalls Formulierungsvorschläge hinsichtlich Grammatik und Rechtschreibung, allgemeine Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen und allgemeine Anwendungsbeispiele, können von euch gegeben werden. Den Text dazu muss der TE aber alleine hin bekommen oder sich anderen, qualifizierten Rechtsbeistand besorgen. So muss ich hier leider einen Riegel vorschieben.

Einen Tipp habe ich aber noch für den TE. Schau dir mal §314 BGB an. Der regelt nämlich die außerordentlichen Kündigungsmöglichkeiten bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen. 

-CLOSED-


----------

